# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  पंजाबी गाने आँन डिमांड

## hardeepmaan

*दोस्तों आप सभी का यहाँ आने का धन्वाद कोशिस करुगा आप की हर डिमांड पूरी हो 
आप सब से अग्रे करता हु मेरा साथ दे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चलिए आज मून जी की डिमांड पूरी होगी
सबसे पहले बब्बू मान जी के ban हुए दो पंजाबी  गाने* 

*एक है* 

*

आशिका दी लाइन*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*दूसरा है
इक बाबा नानक सी ( ओरिज्नल )
ये वो ओरिज्नल गाना है जो ban हुआ था जिस के बाद इसे बदल कर ऐसा कर दिया था और वो ये है
इक बाबा नानक सी ( बाद में )*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून भाई आप की डिमांड है बब्बू मान जी की प्यास एल्बम की तो यह लीजीए
प्यास एल्बम*

----------


## Amigo.

hardeep jee gaane punjaabee yaa taa jawaab wee punjabi . badaa changaa kaam kitaa . mere walon repo

----------


## Amigo.

हरदीप जी क्या आप गाने डाउनलोड का आप्शन दे सकते हो अपने सूत्र में

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Amigo जी धन्वाद* 




> hardeep jee gaane punjaabee yaa taa jawaab wee punjabi . badaa changaa kaam kitaa . mere walon repo

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप idm use नहीं करते क्या उस में अपनेआप डाउनलोड की ऑप्शन आजाता है* 




> हरदीप जी क्या आप गाने डाउनलोड का आप्शन दे सकते हो अपने सूत्र में

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यह सरे गाने सीधे डाउनलोड होते है* 




> हरदीप जी क्या आप गाने डाउनलोड का आप्शन दे सकते हो अपने सूत्र में

----------


## Teach Guru

मान भाई मान गए आपको बहुत चंगा सूत्र बनाया है,

आप मुझे गिपी ग्रेवाल की फिल्म जीने मेरा दिल लुटिया के सभी गाने उपलब्ध कराए..............धन्यवाद.

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे* 






> मान भाई मान गए आपको बहुत चंगा सूत्र बनाया है,
> 
> आप मुझे गिपी ग्रेवाल की फिल्म जीने मेरा दिल लुटिया के सभी गाने उपलब्ध कराए..............धन्यवाद.

----------


## fullmoon

> *चलिए आज मून जी की डिमांड पूरी होगी
> सबसे पहले बब्बू मान जी के ban हुए दो पंजाबी  गाने* 
> 
> *एक है* 
> 
> *
> 
> आशिका दी लाइन*





> *दूसरा है
> इक बाबा नानक सी ( ओरिज्नल )
> ये वो ओरिज्नल गाना है जो ban हुआ था जिस के बाद इसे बदल कर ऐसा कर दिया था और वो ये है
> इक बाबा नानक सी ( बाद में )*





> *मून भाई आप की डिमांड है बब्बू मान जी की प्यास एल्बम की तो यह लीजीए
> प्यास एल्बम*




*मान जी सबसे पहले तो ....

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जो अपने इतना अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया.

मैं तो लिख ही चुका हूँ की आपकी अभी REP + नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ.

एक और बात कृपया इन गानों को ऑडियो MP3 में भी देने का प्रयत्न करें.

और एक और डिमांड  हंस राज हंस ने एक SAD सोंग की एल्बम की थी,
उसका नाम नहीं याद है,
क्या आप उसे उपलब्ध करा सकते हैं?

और एक सुझाव....

अगर हो सके तो पंजाबी फिल्मों पर भी एक सूत्र मनाएं,जिसमे कुछ अच्छी पंजाबी फिल्मों को हमारे साथ शेयर करें,ताकि हम भी वो 
फ़िल्में देख सकें....
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी आप मुझे अपनी मेल id दे ये गाने मैं आप को मेल कर दुगा 
*



> *मान जी सबसे पहले तो ....
> 
> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जो अपने इतना अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया.
> 
> मैं तो लिख ही चुका हूँ की आपकी अभी REP + नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ.
> 
> एक और बात कृपया इन गानों को ऑडियो MP3 में भी देने का प्रयत्न करें.
> 
> और एक और डिमांड  हंस राज हंस ने एक SAD सोंग की एल्बम की थी,
> ...

----------


## rajan1989

bht wadi sutra banaya paji ,,,  maherbani kar k song da direct link de ta hor wadia hou ,,,

----------


## vickky681

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र हरदीप वीरे

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून जी आप मुझे अपनी मेल id दे ये गाने मैं आप को मेल कर दुगा 
> *


*मान जी,

"इक बाबा नानक सी" और "आशिकां दी लाइन  " के लिए एक बार फिर से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

बहुत ही अच्छे गाने ,जिन्हें ban  कर दिया गया.

बब्बू मान जी के जितने भी sad सोंग हो आपके पास ,कृपया उसके ऑडियो और विडियो लिंक  अपने सूत्र में डालें...

और मेरी पंजाबी फिल्मों वाले सूत्र की डिमांड के बारे में आपने जवाब नहीं दिया.
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

* Rajan जी धन्वाद * 




> bht wadi sutra banaya paji ,,,  maherbani kar k song da direct link de ta hor wadia hou ,,,

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Vickky जी धन्वाद* 




> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र हरदीप वीरे

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी आप ने पंजाबी फिल्मो के सूत्र की बात कही है तो सर मैं बहौत busy रहता हु इस लिए मैंने अबतक कोई सूत्र नहीं बनाया मगर आप ने मेरा उत्साह बढ़ाया तो मैंने
पंजाबी गाने वाला सूत्र बनाया और पंजाबी फिल्मो वाले सूत्र में मैं आप का साथ दे सकता हु मगर खुद अभी नहीं बना  सकता माफ़ करे मून जी* 




> *मान जी,
> 
> "इक बाबा नानक सी" और "आशिकां दी लाइन  " के लिए एक बार फिर से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.
> 
> बहुत ही अच्छे गाने ,जिन्हें ban  कर दिया गया.
> 
> बब्बू मान जी के जितने भी sad सोंग हो आपके पास ,कृपया उसके ऑडियो और विडियो लिंक  अपने सूत्र में डालें...
> 
> और मेरी पंजाबी फिल्मों वाले सूत्र की डिमांड के बारे में आपने जवाब नहीं दिया.
> *

----------


## santarch2000

Teri Pooja Kare Sansaar | (Film): Year 1985 key songs dene ki kripa karen

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी की सब से पहले एल्बम 1998 में आई थी  (सज्जन रुमाल दे गिआ) ये एल्बम हिट नहीं हुई थी*



*इसे यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सज्जन रुमाल दे गिआ के बाद 1999 में सुपरहिट एल्बम आई थी ( तू मेरी मिस इंडिया )*



*यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*  तू मेरी मिस इंडिया की कामयाबी के बाद बब्बू मान जी ने दो साल का  लम्बा इंतजार कराने के बाद ( 2001 ) में  दर्शकों को एल्बम दी ( सौण दी झरी ) इस एल्बम की इंडिया में दस मिलिओन केपीएस सेल हुई इस के सारेगाने इतने अच्छे है की आप बार बार इन्हें सुनेगे* 



*यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सौण दी झरी एल्बम के बाद बब्बू मान जी की पहली फिल्म ( 2003 में हवाएं हिंदी फिल्म ) आई यह फिल्म 1984 के दिल्ली में हुए दंगो के बारे में थी और यह सुपर हिट साबित हुई* 



*MP3 गाने यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे * 

*अगर आप इस फिल्म को देखना चाहते है तो यहाँ जाए*

----------


## fullmoon

*मान जी,
आपके सूत्र के अपडेट का इंतज़ार रहता है....
REPUTATION स्वीकारें   ....
बब्बू  मान जी की EKAM :son of soil फिल्म आ गयी है क्या???*

----------


## mzone420

> *दूसरा है
> इक बाबा नानक सी ( ओरिज्नल )
> ये वो ओरिज्नल गाना है जो ban हुआ था जिस के बाद इसे बदल कर ऐसा कर दिया था और वो ये है
> इक बाबा नानक सी ( बाद में )*


फुलमून जी के डिमांड के अनुसार ये रहे 'इक बाबा नानक सी' के बोल....

मान जी आपसे अनुरोध है की जहाँ तक हो सके इसके बोल सही कर दीजिए...क्यूकी मुझे पंजाबी नहीं आती,इसलिए हो सकता है की कहीं कोई गडबड हो गयी हो...

तो दोस्तों ये रहा 'इक बाबा नानक सी' के बोल हिंदी में पहली बार ...

इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते लाती 
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती

कार सेवा दे नाते मंगदे रसद नोटा दी थैली
मैं सुनिया बाबाए ने अज्ज कल गड्डी कीमती ले लायी
कार सेवा दे नाते मंगदे रसद नोटा दी थैली 
मैं सुनिया बाबाए ने अज्ज कल गड्डी कीमती ले लायी 
ईना अनपढ़ बीबियाँ ने वंडे गल रब दी तख्ती पाती 
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डी ते लाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती

छोटी जी गल उत्ते हो जांदे दंगे लग्दियाँ एग्गा 
कोई बंदा सेफ नही है राह जन्दिआं लाठ्न पग्गा
छोटी जी गल उत्ते हो जांदे दंगे लग्दियाँ एग्गा 
कोई बंदा सेफ नही है राह जन्दिआं लाठ्न पग्गा
अए कीगो धर्मा दी किसे दी बच के तुर् जे छाती
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते ला ती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गा ती

लाई लाई दो चार ढोलकियां पंज सत् चिमटे रख नाले
बीबियाँ ते VIP घूमाँगे छत्तों पैर दुआले 
लाई लाई दो चार ढोलकियां पंज सत् चिमटे रख नाले
बीबियाँ ते VIP घूमाँगे छत्तों पैर दुआले
असी बड़े महान हाँ किसे बे छूती फूक चुकाती 
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते लाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती

कानू टप्पे स्टेज आ रख के बाजा तू वी गा लाए
तेरे बाग पल गया ए जा सेंटर विच गुली पा लाए 
कानू टप्पे स्टेज आ रख के बाजा तू वी गा लाए
तेरे बाग पल गया ए जा सेंटर विच गुली पा लाए 
रीलां हुन विकां गियान नी शुरू कर खेती गायक साथी
इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते लाती
इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती

----------


## fullmoon

> फुलमून जी के डिमांड के अनुसार ये रहे 'इक बाबा नानक सी' के बोल....
> 
> मान जी आपसे अनुरोध है की जहाँ तक हो सके इसके बोल सही कर दीजिए...क्यूकी मुझे पंजाबी नहीं आती,इसलिए हो सकता है की कहीं कोई गडबड हो गयी हो...
> 
> तो दोस्तों ये रहा 'इक बाबा नानक सी' के बोल हिंदी में पहली बार ...
> 
> इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती
> इक बाबा नानक सी जीनय तुर् के दुनिया गाती
> इक अज्ज कल बाबाए ने बत्ती लाल गड्डीते लाती 
> ...



*जोन भाई,
बहुत अच्छा कार्य .
जो त्रुटि दिख रही है वो अगर अब मान जी आप इसे संशोधित करें तो मैं इस गीत का हिंदी अनुवाद करके अपने ban फिल्मों वाले सूत्र पर डालना चाहता हूँ.
जोन जी,आशिकां दी लाइन  की भी lyrics दीजिये...
*

----------


## inder singh

कोई ऐसी साईट बताओ जहाँ पर में पंजाबी और हिंदी दोनों फिल्म गुड क्वालिटी में देख सकू और डाउनलोड भी कर सकू

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप यहाँ जाए आप की कामना पूरी होगी* 




> कोई ऐसी साईट बताओ जहाँ पर में पंजाबी और हिंदी दोनों फिल्म गुड क्वालिटी में देख सकू और डाउनलोड भी कर सकू

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी बब्बू मान जी की फिल्म ( ऐकम ) के ऑनलाइन लिंक यहाँ है* 




> *मान जी,
> आपके सूत्र के अपडेट का इंतज़ार रहता है....
> REPUTATION स्वीकारें   ....
> बब्बू  मान जी की EKAM :son of soil फिल्म आ गयी है क्या???*

----------


## mzone420

_ज़रा सोच के सुनाई अज्ज फैसला
नी जुम्मेवारी बड़ी भारी ए 
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए

देरेयाँ ने कीता सिख पंथ कमजोर 
लैंड-क्रूज चे घुमड़े ने चोर 
बेनज़ीर पता नी खातो मारती 
जित गया ओबामा खुश बड्डे भारती  
बैठा तेलगी नज़ारे लह्न्दा जेल चे 
नी सपोर्ट ओह्नु सरकारिये ए  
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए

मनो या ना मनो बुश वी है पंगेबाज
मिनटा चे फिदायिन देखो डा गए ताज 
अपने ही कम लग्गी होई अल-कायदा 
पता नी नुकसान है या है फायदा 
अजो इकठे होके देश लयी लरिये  
संकट सड्डे उत्ते भारी ए 
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए

उन्ज मेरे हाथां दियां लीना वी ने लम्बियाँ 
रेल दियां लाइन वंग सारियां निकमियाँ  
पैसा लेके अज्जकल चोके सिक्के वजदे  
रोटी नाल नै एह ताँ चर्रे नाल रजदे 
तिन सबूत सिंह फांसी उत्ते चरने 
नी सरकार दी ए होशियारी ए 
तेरे आसिकां दी लेन बड़ी लंबी ए
नी आखिर विच मेरी वारी ए_

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इक बाबा नानक सी बाई जीने तुरके दुनिया गाती...
इक अज्ज कल बाबे ने... बत्ती लाल गड्डी ते लाती...*

*दोस्तों बब्बू मान जी ने बहुत हे खूबसूरती से जो आज के समे के ( ढोंगी संत ) बने हुए है उनका सच्च दुनिया को दिखया है की वो कैसे दुनिया को लुटते है
चलिए आप को इस गाने के अर्थ बता दू
यह जो पहली लाइन है यह गुरु नानक देव जी को समिर्पित है जिन्हों ने (तुर) पैदल चल कर दुनिया का ऊधार क्या
लेखिन जो आज समे के संत बाबे है वो लाल बत्ती ( रेड लाइट ) अपनी गाड़ी पर लगा कर गुमते है ( वैसे सोचने वाली बात है इन को सन्तो को किस से खतरा है जो इन को रेड लाइट और जेड सेकोर्टी दे राखी है )*

----------


## Kamal Ji

हरदीप मान जी.
सत श्री अकाल......
मन्नू इक बड़ा पुराना गाना चाईदा वे.
शायद फिल्म दा नां वे....बहारां ....
मोहम्मद रफ़ी साब दा गाया होया वे.
ते गाने दे बोल ने...
जी करदा ए एस दुनिया नूं मैं हस के ठोकर मार दयां ....
अगर मिल जाए ते मन्नू बड़ा इ चंगा लगेगा.
बोत  बोत धनवाद जी.
चंगा जी रब राखा .....

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप का इंतजार मोहम्मद रफ्फी यहाँ कर रहे है आओ भाई हम अपने चाहने वाले को गाने सुनाए* 




> हरदीप मान जी.
> सत श्री अकाल......
> मन्नू इक बड़ा पुराना गाना चाईदा वे.
> शायद फिल्म दा नां वे....बहारां ....
> मोहम्मद रफ़ी साब दा गाया होया वे.
> ते गाने दे बोल ने...
> जी करदा ए एस दुनिया नूं मैं हस के ठोकर मार दयां ....
> अगर मिल जाए ते मन्नू बड़ा इ चंगा लगेगा.
> बोत  बोत धनवाद जी.
> चंगा जी रब राखा .....

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कार सेवा दे ना ते मंगदे रसद नोटा दी थेली...
मैं सुणया बाबे ने अअज कल्ल काली ओडी लैलई...*

*दोस्तों आगे इस गाने में है की जो गुरुद्वारे में सेवा भावना से काम नहीं करते और ( (कार सेवा) का मतलब होता है लोगो की सेवा का काम जिसमे इंसान का आपना कोई सवार्थ नहीं होता करते है ) जो संगत (लोगो) का पैसा खा जाते है गुरुद्वारों में हर 6 महीनो बाद कार सेवा वाले ज़िमिदारो के घरो में जा जा कर उनसे गेहू,धान लाते है उनमे ज़मीदार आपनी मर्ज़ी से जितना होसकता है दे देता है लेखिन इनमे जो लोग सही नहीं होते है वो गुरुदावारों ने नाम पर ( रसद ) पैसा लेते है
और इसमें ओडी कार का जिकर किया गया है ये कार हमारे यहाँ एक संत बाबा है उसने ली है इसी लिए बब्बू मान जी कहते है मैं ( सुणया ) मुझे कहीं से पता लगा है बाबे ने काली ओडी ले ली है*

*और ये वो गाना है जिस में वो संत है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इस गाने के बाद इस ( रणजीत सिंह ढढारिया ) (ढढारिया एक गाँव का नाम है ) वाले के पिछवाड़े में सब से जादा आग लगी*

*आप देख लीजिए*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *आप का इंतजार मोहम्मद रफ्फी यहाँ कर रहे है आओ भाई हम अपने चाहने वाले को गाने सुनाए*


ओ जिउन्दा रह मित्रा कमाल कर दित्त इ .
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.............

----------


## hardeepmaan

*एन्हा अनपढ़ बिबिआ ने बन्दे गल्ल रब दी तख्ती पा ती...
*
*दोस्तों  आगे बब्बू मान जी कहते है यह जो बिना पडाही लिखाई की औरते है इन्हों ने इंसान के गले में भगवान का फट्टा ( तख्ती ) डाल दिया है ये इंसान को हे भगवान मानने लग्गी है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*छोटी जी गल्ल ऊते हो जांदे दंगे लगदिआं ऑगा...
कोई बन्दा सेफ नहीं हाए राह जांदे लथन पग्गां...*

*हमारे देश में अगर कोई छोटी मोटी बात भी हो जाती है तो हमारे यह जो घटिया नेता है यह उसे बढ़ा चड़ा कर दंगो का रूप दे देते है कहीं इन्ही के गुंडे आम लोगों के बीच में छोडे होते है गाडिया जला दो माकन जला दो बेकसूर इंसानों को मार दो और बाद में कहते है ( यह जो हुआ बहुत दुक्थ घटना हुई है हमारे देश में )
हमारे देश में आम आदमी की कोई सुरक्सा नहीं करता आप तो न्यूज़ चैनल में देखते ही होगे पुलिश खुद कितने ज़ुल्म करती है कितने इंसानों की पगड़ी उतारी है कितनो की बहु बेटिओं को छेडा जाता है
*


आप यह विडियो ज़रूर देखे

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यह है हमारा भारत*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*एः  इगो धर्मा दी किसे दी बच के तुर जाए छाती...*

*हमारे देश में यह जो मंत्रियो को एक बहुत काम आता है लोगो को धर्म के खिलाफ बढकाना ( हमारा धर्म ये है उनका धर्म वो है ) इस में बहुत सारे लोग मरे जाते है और कुछ लोगो के सीने बच्च जाते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*लै लै 2 -4  ढोल्किया 5-7 चिमटे रख लै नाले...
बिबिआ ते VIP घुमण गे चत्तो पहर दुआले...*

*आज कल सब से जादा पैसा डॉक्टर,नेता बाबाओं के पास होता है और सब से कम मेहनत लगती है बाबाओं को पैसा बटोरने में लोग तो खुद इनको पैसा देने आते है के ये लो बाबा पैसे लो और ऐश करो
इसी लिए बब्बू मान जी कहते है की आब तुम भी अपने साथ 2 -4  ढोल्किया बजाने वाले और 5-7 लड़के  चिमटा बजाने वाले रख लो साथ में फिर देखना तुम हारे चारों
तरफ और हर समे औरते (बिबिआ) और VIP घुमे गे और फिर पैसा ही पैसा है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*असी बड़े महान हां किसे ने झूटी फूक शकाती....

और इन बाबा लोगो के दिमाग में किसी ने बहम डाल दिया है की तुम लोग तो बड़े महान हो और ये लोग अपने आप को भगवान समजने लगते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कहणु टपे सटेजा ते रख के वाजा तुवी गालै
तेरा बाग़ पल्ल गिआ ऐ... जा सेंटर विच कुल्ली पालै*

*बब्बू मान जी अपने आप को कहते है की तुम क्यूं सटेज शो करते हो एक हरमोनिअम (वाजा) ले लो और पैसे कमाओ
आप को बतादू की बब्बू मान जी ने अपने खेतो में कीनू ,अमरुद,आदि का बाग़ लगाया हुआ है और वो कहते मान जी यह सब छोड़ कर बाग़ के बीच में (कुल्ली) झोपडी पालो 
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*रिला हूँ बिकनिया नहीं शरू कर खेती गायक साथी*
*
और इस गीत की आखरी लाइन में बब्बू मान जी ये कहते है
cd piracy इतनी हो गई है की गायिको को बहुत नुक्सान होता है और भाई मै तो अब अपने गायक दोस्तों ने साथ मिल कर खेती का काम शरू करूगा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चलिए आगे चलते है और बब्बू मान जी 2004 में ( आई केसेट ओही चंन ओही राता ) ये केसेट इतनी जादा हिट नहीं हुई लेखिन कुछ गाने बहुत अच्छे है* 

*इसके गाने आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## fullmoon

> *असी बड़े महान हां किसे ने झूटी फूक शकाती....
> 
> और इन बाबा लोगो के दिमाग में किसी ने बहम डाल दिया है की तुम लोग तो बड़े महान हो और ये लोग अपने आप को भगवान समजने लगते है*


*मान जी,
आपने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी हम सब को दी.
बिलकुल एक फिल्म की कहानी की तरह.
इस गीत में जो बाबे दिखाए गए हैं,वो तो असली के बाबे होंगे,
इन सब ने क्या इस विडियो में खुद को दिखाए जाने के लिए आपत्ति नहीं की?
और ये जो चित्र आपने दिया है ,क्या यही वो DHANDHARIYA है,जिसने ये गीत BAN करने के लिए कहा था ?*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी जो ये रियल विडियो वाला गीत है उसमे बाबे असली नहीं है मगर ये जो स्नेप शोट वाला गीत है उसमे वही बाबा है
और यह चित्र उसी बाबे के है आप ये न्यूज़ सुन लीजिए आप को पता चल जाए गा* 







> *मान जी,
> आपने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी हम सब को दी.
> बिलकुल एक फिल्म की कहानी की तरह.
> इस गीत में जो बाबे दिखाए गए हैं,वो तो असली के बाबे होंगे,
> इन सब ने क्या इस विडियो में खुद को दिखाए जाने के लिए आपत्ति नहीं की?
> और ये जो चित्र आपने दिया है ,क्या यही वो DHANDHARIYA है,जिसने ये गीत BAN करने के लिए कहा था ?*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी आप यह विडियो देखे इस विडियो में यह इंसान आपनी माँ जैसे औरतो से पाओ को हाथ लगा रहा है और इसका किसी भी धार्मिक सस्था ने विरोद नहीं क्या
सब वोट का चक्कर है भाई*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी के बारे में आप और जानना चाहते है तो बब्बू मान जी की वेब साईट पर जा सकते है

(बब्बू मान ऑनलाइन डोट कॉम )

यहाँ पर इनके आने वाली फिल्म और कैसेट के बारे में जानकारी है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*प्रिया मित्रो अगर आप को सूत्र अच्छा नहीं लग रहा है तो बता दे इसे बंद कर देते है

धन्वाद*

----------


## fullmoon

> *प्रिया मित्रो अगर आप को सूत्र अच्छा नहीं लग रहा है तो बता दे इसे बंद कर देते है
> 
> धन्वाद*


*मान जी,

सूत्र बंद करने की मत सोचिये.

ये मेरा प्रिय सूत्र है.

हम सब को हंस राज हंस के भी बारे में जानकारी दीजिये.

उनके गीतों के डाउनलोड LINKS भी चाहिए.*

----------


## sukhveer

ਵੀਰ ਜੀ ਮਿਤਰਾਂ ਨੂ ਸ਼ੋਕ ਹਥਿਆਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਦੇਣਾਂ.ਧੰਨਵਾਦ................  ..................


> *प्रिया मित्रो अगर आप को सूत्र अच्छा नहीं लग रहा है तो बता दे इसे बंद कर देते है  
> 
> धन्वाद*

----------


## Black Pearl

एक पंजाबी गाना है "यार अड्मुल्ले बड़े चेत्ते ओंदे ने यार अड्मुल्ले" मुझे इस गाने का अर्थ बताने का कष्ट करेंगे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी। मुझे ये गाना अच्छा लगता है, थोड़ा थोड़ा समझ भी आता है लेकिन पूरा समझ नहीं आता है।

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद आप यहाँ आए
ये लिजिए आप के गाने mp3  और video

mp3 आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*







> ਵੀਰ ਜੀ ਮਿਤਰਾਂ ਨੂ ਸ਼ੋਕ ਹਥਿਆਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਦੇਣਾਂ.ਧੰਨਵਾਦ................  ..................

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी आप ने फिर से मेरा होंसला बढ़या इस के लिए धन्वाद
इंतजार करे जल्द ही आप हंस राज हंस के बारे में जान पाएगे*






> *मान जी,
> 
> सूत्र बंद करने की मत सोचिये.
> 
> ये मेरा प्रिय सूत्र है.
> 
> हम सब को हंस राज हंस के भी बारे में जानकारी दीजिये.
> 
> उनके गीतों के डाउनलोड LINKS भी चाहिए.*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हंस राज हंस उस आदमी के साथ जिस का जिकर आप की एक बैन मूवी में है 
मैंने हंस राज हंस को जी इस लिए नहीं लगाया क्यूं की ये पर्सोनल लाइफ में अच्छा इंसान नहीं है 
*
**

----------


## hardeepmaan

*स्पीड मास्टर जी आप ने एक ऐसा गाना चुना है जो अपने आप में कमाल है
दुनिया में अगर किसी को थोड़ी सी भी पंजाबी समज आती होगी तो उस ने यह गाना जरुर सुना होगा
आप सब को बता दू इस पंजाबी गाने की मार्किट में कैसेट आने से पहले ही ये सुपर हिट हो गया था
और अब इस गाने के नाम पर इक पंजाबी फिल्म भी आ रही है ( इस फिल्म में ये गाना भी है )*

*यार अन्मुल्ले by  sharry maan* 






> एक पंजाबी गाना है "यार अड्मुल्ले बड़े चेत्ते ओंदे ने यार अड्मुल्ले" मुझे इस गाने का अर्थ बताने का कष्ट करेंगे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी। मुझे ये गाना अच्छा लगता है, थोड़ा थोड़ा समझ भी आता है लेकिन पूरा समझ नहीं आता है।

----------


## fullmoon

> *धन्वाद आप यहाँ आए
> ये लिजिए आप के गाने mp3  और video
> 
> mp3 आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*


*मान जी,

इसका mp3 लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा.*

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून जी आप ने फिर से मेरा होंसला बढ़या इस के लिए धन्वाद
> इंतजार करे जल्द ही आप हंस राज हंस के बारे में जान पाएगे*


*इसका हिंदी अनुवाद  भी दीजिये....*

----------


## fullmoon

> *हंस राज हंस उस आदमी के साथ जिस का जिकर आप की एक बैन मूवी में है 
> मैंने हंस राज हंस को जी इस लिए नहीं लगाया क्यूं की ये पर्सोनल लाइफ में अच्छा इंसान नहीं है 
> *
> *Attachment 230846*


*आपने तो SUSPENCE ही  छोड़ दिया.
कृपया इनके बारे में पूरी बात तो बताइये....
कुछ नयी जानकारियों के लिए ही तो मैं जब लोगिन होता हूँ,आपका सूत्र अवश्य देखता हूँ.*

----------


## fullmoon

> *स्पीड मास्टर जी आप ने एक ऐसा गाना चुना है जो अपने आप में कमाल है
> दुनिया में अगर किसी को थोड़ी सी भी पंजाबी समज आती होगी तो उस ने यह गाना जरुर सुना होगा
> आप सब को बता दू इस पंजाबी गाने की मार्किट में कैसेट आने से पहले ही ये सुपर हिट हो गया था
> और अब इस गाने के नाम पर इक पंजाबी फिल्म भी आ रही है ( इस फिल्म में ये गाना भी है )*
> 
> *यार अन्मुल्ले by  sharry maan* 
> 
> Attachment 230894


*इस गीत का  भी MP3 डाउनलोड लिंक अगर मिल सके तो....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का गाना ( मित्रां नु शोंक हत्यारा दा )
इस लिंक के अंदर दो डाउनलोड लिंक है 48kbps और 128kbps आप जो चाहे डाउनलोड कर सकते है 

mp3 यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*sharry maan  यार अन्मुल्ले इस गाने के विडियो और ऍम पी थ्री डाउनलोड करे

ऍम पी थ्री के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करे*

----------


## harry1

*पहला  मांग  पाई  तू  गड्डी  दी  छोट्टी  बी  नहीं  वड्डी  दी

रेह्न्दी  खुन्दी  पेअहली  विकाती  की  कहने  कुड़िये  तेरे 

साड्डी माँ  नु  पुत्त  नि  लबने  तेनु   यार  बथेरे  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  हनी सिंह का ये सोंग मिल सकता है भाई*

----------


## sukhveer

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27526211/yaar%20bathere.mp3 


> *पहला  मांग  पाई  तू  गड्डी  दी  छोट्टी  बी  नहीं  वड्डी  दी
> 
> रेह्न्दी  खुन्दी  पेअहली  विकाती  की  कहने  कुड़िये  तेरे 
> 
> साड्डी माँ  नु  पुत्त  नि  लबने  तेनु   यार  बथेरे  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  हनी सिंह का ये सोंग मिल सकता है भाई*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हन्नी सिंह  (साड़ी माँ नु पुत नि लब्ने तैनू यार वथेरे) विडियो और ऍम पी थ्री डाउनलोड करे

ऍम पी थ्री यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*तो ली जिए मित्रो आज आप को Sharry Maan जी का गाना ( यार अन्मुल्ले ) पेश है आप की खिदमत में
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले
सी मौजां करदे, कालजी पढ्दे सी, नाल विताई ओह उम्र जवानी

ओह दुनिया वखरी सी,नि लड़े लड़ायाँ,
न होण भडाया जाणा जीने घर नि, किसे डा दर नि,
गुलाबा वर्गी सी उदों जवानी
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले...
कदे लौण कलासा न ....
बैठ कनटीनि पा के वध चीनी, पींदे सी चाहा,
बंनौन्न सलाहा किवे कुझ करिए धमक अस्मानी-धमक अस्मानी

सब बड़े शोकिन हुँदै बाल जहे वाके ते जैल लगाके
Tommy दिया शर्टा, ऐनक Armani
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

इक समरी हुंदा सी....
जी बड़ा शिकारी ते देख कुवारी, लाए टरायाँ
जी बहुत फसायाँ, चंडीगढ़ जा के घुमौंदा नडिया
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

बड़ा बुल्लेट प्यारा सी....
आप न नौंदे बुल्लेट चम्कैंदे ते हौली चलौंदे गेडिया लौंदे
बुल्लेट दे ऊते कुड़ी वि मरदी

जिहढ़ा कमरा गिल दा सी...
आंटी सी पिट दी ओह महफ़िल नित्त दी
यार आए रहदे, कठे जद ब्हदे बोत्ला खुलीआ गरारी अर्डदी
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

दीप ***ी जीप वाला...
सी Ray Ban लौंदा ते कुरते पौन्दा
सोहनी जहि शेली UNI विच वेळी
यारां दा यार सदा MLA

जद पिंड नु मुडदे सी...
चीमा बाई मिलदा ओह टुकरा दिल दा
मोटर ते बहिदे आपे कड्ड लैंदे सी घर दी कढ़ी सवाद अवल्ले
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..

बब्बू लिखदा गणे सी...
यारां नु चौंदा ते सोहले गौंदा Harry जहे यारो जि पार उतारो
टेप हुन कढती Sharry ने पहिली
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..
बड़े चेते औंदे ने यार अन्मुल्ले हवा दे बुल्ले..*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

very good veer ji

----------


## harry1

> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27526211/yaar%20bathere.mp3


बोत बोत धन्बाद वीर जी...

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चलिए आज मैं आप को बताता हु की बब्बू मान जी के और कोन से गाने और फिल्मे Ban हुई*

----------


## fullmoon

> *चलिए आज मैं आप को बताता हु की बब्बू मान जी के और कोन से गाने और फिल्मे Ban हुई*


*जल्द बताएं...
प्रतीक्षा  में....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी के दो गाने जो Ban हुए थे वो मैं आप पहिले ही बता चूका हु
इक बाबा नानक सी
और
आशिका दी लाइन*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*तो दोस्तों अब मैं आप को बताता हु की और कोन से गाने और फिल्म Ban हुई थी
बब्बू मान जी का एक गाना आया था
( कब्ज़ा ) ये गाना था कैसेट सौण दी झड़ी का

यहाँ MP3 है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी की हवाएँ फिल्म भी Ban हुई थी
इस का कारन था की लोग इस फिल्म को देख कर कही फिर से ना भड़क जाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आगे वाले गाने पर विवाद घटिया लोगो की सोच के कारन हुआ था वो कहते थे की बब्बू मान ने लड़की को कनक ( गेहू ) के ऊपर नचाया है और कहा है की एक लड़की कनक (गेहू) को आग लगा देगी 

पक्की कनक ( पक्का हुआ गेहू ) ये गाना है मान जी की कैसेट प्यास का है

MP3 के लिए यहाँ जाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी ने प्लेबैक Singing भी की है
बोबी देओल की फिल्म ( वादा रहा I Promise ) में गया है यह हिंदी गाना है और बहुत ही प्यारा गाना है

इस फिल्म के सारे MP3 गाने यहाँ है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*देखिए हे कमाल की एकटिंग*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*फिल्म crook में बब्बू मान जी का गाना है (challa)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी की आने वाली फिल्म है
हीरो हिटलर इन लव
इस फिल्म के प्रोमो सोंग यहाँ है
*
*मिल गयी पिंड दे मोढ़ ते
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हीरो हिटलर इन लव तितले सोंग*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का एक प्रोमो सोंग और है
पंज सौ दा नोट (500)*

----------


## delhidevil

> *आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे* 
> 
> Attachment 219428


मान साब सबसे पहले तो आपको इस सूत्र की बधाई , बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया हैल
मान साब क्या आप इस सूत्र में मुझे " जिन्हें मेरा दिल लुटेया " फिल्म का लिंक दे सकते है .....रेपो कबूल करे ..........धन्यवाद

----------


## sukhveer

http://www.putlocker.com/file/16C5F075DB71E923#


> मान साब सबसे पहले तो आपको इस सूत्र की बधाई , बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया हैल
> मान साब क्या आप इस सूत्र में मुझे " जिन्हें मेरा दिल लुटेया " फिल्म का लिंक दे सकते है .....रेपो कबूल करे ..........धन्यवाद

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सुखवीर जी मदद करने के लिए बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद* 

:cherries::mango::banana:




> http://www.putlocker.com/file/16C5F075DB71E923#

----------


## delhidevil

> http://www.putlocker.com/file/16C5F075DB71E923#


सुखवीर भाई धन्यवाद ...............

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का एक नया गाना फिल्म साहेब बीवी और गेंगस्टर में से है
जुगनी*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Hans Raj Hans

On the 16 May 2009 he unsuccessfully contested from Jalandhar constituency in Indian Punjab on Shiromani Akali Dal ticket.
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हंस राज हंस के बारे में जितना कहा जाए कम है इस इन सान के बारे में मून जी सिर्फ आप को ही पी ऍम करुगा
जो हंस राज हंस के पंखे है वो यहाँ से उनके सरे गाने डाउनलोड कर सकते है
*

----------


## fullmoon

> *हंस राज हंस के बारे में जितना कहा जाए कम है इस इन सान के बारे में मून जी सिर्फ आप को ही पी ऍम करुगा
> जो हंस राज हंस के पंखे है वो यहाँ से उनके सरे गाने डाउनलोड कर सकते है
> *
> 
> Attachment 233819


*मान जी,
PM के लिए थैंक्स.
मेरे लिए इस इंसान के बारे में आपके द्वारा दी गयी  जानकारी बिलकुल अनोखी थी..
पंजाब के कोई अपने पसंदीदा SINGER के बारे में बताएं और उनके गीतों के भी डाउनलोड लिंक्स दे..
जैसे हरभजन मान 
वैसे क्या ये सच है की हरभजन मान और कॉमेडियन भगवंत मान भाई हैं????*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*दोस्तों क्या आप जानना चहते है की कोन कोन सा पंजाबी सिंगर गे (****ू) है*

----------


## sukhveer

ज़ी नही दोनो की शादी एक ही खानदान में हुई है 


> *मान जी,
> PM के लिए थैंक्स.
> मेरे लिए इस इंसान के बारे में आपके द्वारा दी गयी  जानकारी बिलकुल अनोखी थी..
> पंजाब के कोई अपने पसंदीदा SINGER के बारे में बताएं और उनके गीतों के भी डाउनलोड लिंक्स दे..
> जैसे हरभजन मान 
> वैसे क्या ये सच है की हरभजन मान और कॉमेडियन भगवंत मान भाई हैं????*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सुखवीर जी आप ने सही कहा
इन दोनों का रिश्ता सांडू का है* 




> ज़ी नही दोनो की शादी एक ही खानदान में हुई है

----------


## delhidevil

नमस्कार मान भाई और सुखवीर भाई ...........एक निवेदन है अभी एक पंजाबी मूवी आई थी यार अन्मुल्ले .............भाई अगर हो सके तो कृपया इस मूवी का लिंक दे साफ़ प्रिंट में .........धन्यवाद्

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यार अन्मुल्ले पंजाबी फिल्म* 

*यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे* 

Attachment 234272

----------


## delhidevil

शुक्रिया मान साब मूवी का प्रिंट इतना क्लेअर तो नही था पर काम चल गया धन्यवाद .........रेपो कबूल करे

----------


## sukhveer

नई पजाबी मूवी  yara o dildara http://s04.uploadfa.com/files/6/3o2o...Free4u.Com.avi

----------


## fullmoon

*मान जी,

एक पंजाबी गाने का विडियो चाहिए,अगर आप उपलब्ध करा दें तो....

"बूहे बारियाँ,ते नाले कन्धा टप के .
मैं आवांगी हवा बन के...."*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी ये रहा आप का सोंग ( बूहे बरिया )
बूहे --------दरवाजा
बरिया -----विन्डो*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी गाने सुनने वालो के लिए तोहफा
मोहम्मद रफ़ी जी और आशा भोंसले जी की मधुर आवाज़ में पंजाबी गाना (दस मेरिया दिलबरा वे)*

----------


## prakash85

maanji kya aap mujhe hansrajhans ki bare mein PM kar sakte hain kar sakenge to aapki meharbaani hogi

----------


## hardeepmaan

*परकाश जी हिंदी का पर्योग करे* 




> maanji kya aap mujhe hansrajhans ki bare mein PM kar sakte hain kar sakenge to aapki meharbaani hogi

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून जी ये रहा आप का सोंग ( बूहे बरिया )
> बूहे --------दरवाजा
> बरिया -----विन्डो*


*मान  जी,

इस   गाने   के लिए   बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद   और   reputation अभी आपको दे नहीं पा रहा...  ....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*दोस्तों आज मैं आप को जो गाना सुनाने जा रहा हु वो गाना गाया है सिंगर (सदीक खान) ने और लिखा है (अमले वाला लखखा)
इस गाने में खास बात ये है 
इस गाने में जितने भी क्रेकटर है वो सब इस लेखक के साथ पड़े है तो उस ने उन सब लडकियो के नाम इस गाने में लिए है
चाहे कोई लड़की अपनी बूआ के पास पड़ने आई थी या कोई कही और पड़ने चली गई सब के नाम है
इसी वजह से इस ने जब अपने गाव में शो किया तो इसकी खूब धुलाई हुई*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सदीक खान का वो गाना ये है*

----------


## delhidevil

मान पाजी मुझे दो फिल्म्स दे सकते हो एक तो गुरदास मान की देस होया परदेस और दूसरी जिम्मी शेरगिल की तेरा मेरा की रिश्ता ..............धन्यवाद

----------


## sukhveer

watch online or download zshare links  tera mera ki rishta (aal 4 parts) http://travelinfo247.com/world_trave...id=2404&page=1

----------


## sukhveer

des hoya pardes    1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRvpRh7ePGo    and follow all parts

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान का नया गाना
मुंडा तेरे ते मर्दा *

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ਸੁਖਵੀਰ ਜੀ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਤਾਂ ਬੱਲੇ-ਬੱਲੇ ਕਰਵਾਤੀ 
सुखवीर जी तुसी ता बल्ले बल्ले कराती* 






> des hoya pardes    1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRvpRh7ePGo    and follow all parts





> watch online or download zshare links  tera mera ki rishta (aal 4 parts) http://travelinfo247.com/world_trave...id=2404&page=1

----------


## delhidevil

सुखवीर पाजी मौज करा दित्ती .........पाजी तेरा मेरा की रिश्ता देखि पर ओह ऑनलाइन विचो  पूरी नि सी होर देस होया परदेस दी डिटेल मैं कल दस्संगा क्यूंकि अज रात नु डाउनलोड करंगा ..........पाजी इक होर फिल्म चाहीदी सी जी आयन नु गुरदास मान दी

----------


## delhidevil

ते पाजी रेपो कुबूल करो

----------


## sukhveer

JEE AYA NU  1. http://www.videoweed.es/file/xs5jq6qqsdopj     2.  http://www.videoweed.es/file/6mttg0xmkguew    3.http://www.videoweed.es/file/4hi0i5rsaovhg     4.  http://www.videoweed.es/file/pm99pxywwceak

----------


## delhidevil

सुखवीर पाजी जी अयान नु और देस होया परदेस के सिंगल डाउनलोड लिनक्स मिल सकते है .........या तोर्रेंट लिंक ..........धन्यवाद

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब की एक बुलंद आवाज जो अब इस दुनिया में नहीं है (सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया) उनकी कलम से लिखी हुई चन्द लाइने*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया
ये वो गाना है जो शाईद ही किसी ने न सुना हो*

----------


## fullmoon

> *पंजाब की एक बुलंद आवाज जो अब इस दुनिया में नहीं है (सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया) उनकी कलम से लिखी हुई चन्द लाइने*


*मान जी,
इसका हिंदी अनुवाद तो दीजिये....*

----------


## delhidevil

पाजी बिन्द्रखिया साब ते बहुत चंगे बन्दे ने ते उन्ना दे ****े कामाल ने पाजी होर भी पाऊ इस सूत्र दे विच ....और पाजी मीन्नु मिर्ज़ा साहिबा डा लिंक भी देओ

----------


## hardeepmaan

*सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया जी के गाने कैसे लगे किर्पया बताए
देखो पंजाब की सुन्दरता  सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया जी का साथ*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जिदे हेठ घोडा मोड़े ते दोनाली (बंदूख) नि पग्ग बन दा जिउने मोड़ (जाट जिउना मोड़) वाली नि...
(जाट जिउना मोड़ इनके ऊपर फिल्मे भी बनी हुई है )
जिदी 25aa पिंडा (गाव) च सरदारी नि ला ली ऐहो जहे वेली (अवारा) नाल यार्री नि...
कैंदे DC वि सलूट ओहनू मारदा पैरा च ठाणेदार रोल त़ा...
तुनि बोल्दी रकाने (लड़की) तुनि बोल्दी तेरे च तेरा यार बोल्दा...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
तेनु तीजे (हर तीसरे) दिन फिल्म दिखोंदा नि हथी भुन के बादाम खवोंदा नि...
तेनु तीजे दिन फिल्म दिखोंदा नि हथी छिल के बादाम खवोंदा नि...
थब्बा ग़ैनिया (गोल्ड) दा पा के तू रखदी झूटे जीप उत्ते लैंदी ना तू  थक्दी
ओहदे इश्के दा पारा हाए भोलिए, ओहदे इश्के दा पारा हाए भोलिए
नि तेरे नाल-नाल (साथ-साथ) बोल्दा.........
तुनि बोल्दी रकाने (लड़की) तुनि बोल्दी तेरे च तेरा यार बोल्दा...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
ओहदे पैसे ने है जादू जिहा पा लिआ तेरे दिल ते दिमाग ऊते छा गिआ
ओहदे पैसे ने है जादू जिहा पा लिआ तेरे दिल ते दिमाग ऊते छा गिआ...
नित नवे तैनू सूट (कपडे) पवोंदा नि जने-खने (हर किसी को) कोल फिरदा दिखोंदा नि
ओहदे जोर नु ता सारा जग जाणदा, ओहदे जोर नु ता सारा जग जाणदा
नि बाहा (Arms बाजू ) ते पहाड़ तोल्दा.....
तुनि बोल्दी रकाने (लड़की) तुनि बोल्दी तेरे च तेरा यार बोल्दा...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*साडा (हमारा) चलन्ना की जोर नि गरीबा दा हाल भोगना ऐ पैंदा नि नसीबा दा (जो किस्मत में लिखा होता है)
पर भुल्लेगी किवे (कैसे भूल पाओगी) तू पैला पिआर (लव) नि संधू (शमशेर सिंह संधू लेखक) याद तनु आऊ वार-वार नि
देजा-देजा नि पिआला (कटोरा) उहनू ज़हर दा जो खून दे है हंजू डोलदा (खून के आंसू)....
तुनि बोल्दी रकाने (लड़की) तुनि बोल्दी तेरे च तेरा यार बोल्दा...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मेरी तरफ से सभी दोस्तों को दिवाली की शुब कामनाए*

----------


## fullmoon

*मान जी,

आपने इस सूत्र की गति क्यों रोक दी.

और भी पंजाबी गायकों से और उनके गीतों से हमारा परिचय करिए...*

----------


## Black Pearl

> *साडा (हमारा) चलन्ना की जोर नि गरीबा दा हाल भोगना ऐ पैंदा नि नसीबा दा (जो किस्मत में लिखा होता है)
> पर भुल्लेगी किवे (कैसे भूल पाओगी) तू पैला पिआर (लव) नि संधू (शमशेर सिंह संधू लेखक) याद तनु आऊ वार-वार नि
> देजा-देजा नि पिआला (कटोरा) उहनू ज़हर दा जो खून दे है हंजू डोलदा (खून के आंसू)....
> तुनि बोल्दी रकाने (लड़की) तुनि बोल्दी तेरे च तेरा यार बोल्दा...*


आज पता लगा ये क्या है आज तक इसपर जमकर डांस किया लेकिन आज पता लगा वास्तव में गाने के बोल क्या हैं। 

धन्यवाद आपका।

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी और स्पीड मास्टर जी आप का यहाँ आने के लिए धन्वाद मैं तो सोच रहा था की कोई रिप्ले नहीं दे रहा है
सायद इस सूत्र को कोई पड़ता हे नहीं होगा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
तो चलिए आज सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया जी का गाया हुआ एक और गीत
मेरे खेयाल से आप सब को ये गीत बहौत पसंद आयेगा
क्यूं की इस गाने में पयार (इश्क) कैसे आशिक़ों को बर्बाद करता है बताया गया है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इस गाने को धेयान से पड़े और समजे अगर कुछ समज में न आए तो किर्पया पूछ सकते है
धन्वाद*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आशिक़ों को मिटटी में मिलके
आशकां नु मिटटी च मिला के*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
आशिकां नु मिटटी च मिलके इश्का वे तेनु मिलदा ऐ की
दस इश्का वे तनु मिलदा ऐ की बोल इश्का वे तनु मिलदा ऐ की...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*अब इश्क कैसे आशिकों को मिटटी में मिलाता है
आगे है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
डोर (धागा ) कट्टे (काटना) गुडीआ (आसमान की उचाई तक) चड़ा के  इश्का वे तैनू (तुम्हे) मिलदा ऐ की
दस इश्का वे तनु मिलदा ऐ की बोल इश्का वे तनु मिलदा ऐ की...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पुत्त सरदारां दे तू बेलीआ च रोल दै हूर हुंदी किसे दी किसे दी किसे डोली तोरदै* 
*(लड़की दोस्त तो किसी और की होती है मगर तुम किसी और की डोली बिठा देते हो और फिर जिस की
वो लड़की हूर (दोस्त) होती है उसके (बेली) दोस्त उसकी खिल्ली,मजाक उड़ाते है )*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
शुरिया नाल कंन पड़वाके (कानो में सलाई,सुई से सुराख करना) इश्का वे तैनू मिलदा ऐ की*
*और कई लोग पयार में जोगी बन जाते है अपने कानो में मुंद्र पावा लेते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ये गाना आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*

----------


## man-vakil

*वाह वाह भई जट्टा ..खुश कर दित्ता एन्ना तेरे पंजाबी गीतां ने ...
*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मन-वकील जी बहौत-बहौत धन्वाद आप भाईओं की हल्लाशेरी ही आगे लिखने के लिए परेरती है* 




> *वाह वाह भई जट्टा ..खुश कर दित्ता एन्ना तेरे पंजाबी गीतां ने ...
> *

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून भाई आप कहाँ है दिख नहीं रहे*

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून भाई आप कहाँ है दिख नहीं रहे*


*मान जी,
यही हूँ.
एक डिमांड है.
एक गीत है "फुकरे"
फिल्म है  "जिन्हें मेरा दिल लुटिया" ...
ये गाना सुनाने में तो बहुत अच्छा लगता है,पर इसके बोल पूरे समझ नहीं आते.
क्या आप इसके बोल लिखकर इसका अर्थ  हिंदी में बता सकते हैं...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मित्रो मैं कुछ दिनों के लिए बाहर जा रहा हु तो थोड़े दिनों बाद मुलाकात होगी
धन्वाद*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*तो लो दोस्तों मैं वापिस आ गया हु अगर किसी मित्र को कोई पंजाबी गाना सुनना हो तो बताए*

----------


## maddy_sharma124

Hardeep paji mainu o  gana chahida hai tero to door jan nu jee nahi karda ji

----------


## sukhveer

ਬਬੂ ਮਾਨ ਦੀ ਨਵੀ ਮੂਵੀ ਦੇ ਗਾਣੇਂ ਹੋ ਸਕੇ ਤਾ ਜਰੂਰ ਦੇਣਾ   . ਧਨਵਾਦ

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Maddy_Sharma 124 जी ये रहा आप का गाना (विडियो लिंक)
हुन तैथो मेरे दूर जान नु जी नि करदा नि* 







> Hardeep paji mainu o  gana chahida hai tero to door jan nu jee nahi karda ji

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हुन तैथो मेरे दूर जान नु जी नि करदा नि 
MP3 डाउनलोड लिंक*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद मित्र*




> बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून जी आप ने इस की हिंदी में मांग की थी देरी के लिए शमा करे*
*समशेर सिंह संधू (लेखक) लिखते है:-
*
*संधू समशेर मैनू कहदे लोक ने
गीतां दे भंडार मेरे कोल थोक (बहौत जादा) ने
मिलने दी यारा मैनू था (जगह) दस जा
अता-पता अपना ग्रां (गाव) दस जा |
*
*आगे सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया जी लिकते है:-*
*पहिलवान सुच्चा सिंह मेरा बाप जी,
मिलना मैं चोंदा थोनु आप जी,
चार भैणा डा वीर सवालख जी (सुरजीत बिन्द्रखिया जी चार बहनों के अकेले भाई थे)
रेह्दा सुरजीत पिंड बिन्द्रख जी |*




> *मान जी,
> इसका हिंदी अनुवाद तो दीजिये....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी की नई फिल्म के प्रोमो सोंग के लिए डाउनलोड पे क्लिक करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी की फिल्म (हीरो हिटलर ईन लव) के सभी गाने यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## chiki_chikka

मुझे 
 " ज़माने की सारी ख़ुशी मिल गयी है "
" हमें तुम  मिले जिंदगी मिल गयी  है " 
 ये गाना पुरा चाहिए
ये पंजाबी गाना नहीं है फिर भी

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है मान भाई,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Teach  Guru  जी होंसला बढाने के लिए बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद* 




> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है मान भाई,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## harry1

*मित्र एक गाना चाहिए.. खूब ढूंडा इन्टरनेट पर लेकिन नही मिला मुझे..
कृपया आप कुछ मदद करें..
बब्बू  मान जी की  गाई हुई एक हिंदी में कव्वाली है..
"" लो आज हमने तोड़ दिया रिश्ता-ऐ-उम्मीद, लो अब कभी गिला ना करेंगे किसी से हम। ... गर जिंदगी में मिल गए फिर इत्तफाक से, पूछेंगे अपना हाल तेरी बेबसी से हम ""

कृपया करके जल्दी से जल्दी उपलब्ध करवाएं मित्र
धन्यवाद*

----------


## chiki_chikka

i am waiting?

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इस कसेट का नाम है (**ओ ही चन्न ओ ही राता**)*
*ये मेरा बहुत ही मनपसंद गाना है इस कसेट के सारे गाने बहुत अच्छे है जो गाना आपको चाहिए वो है शवाब (Shabab)
आप इसे यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे* 






> *मित्र एक गाना चाहिए.. खूब ढूंडा इन्टरनेट पर लेकिन नही मिला मुझे..
> कृपया आप कुछ मदद करें..
> बब्बू  मान जी की  गाई हुई एक हिंदी में कव्वाली है..
> "" लो आज हमने तोड़ दिया रिश्ता-ऐ-उम्मीद, लो अब कभी गिला ना करेंगे किसी से हम। ... गर जिंदगी में मिल गए फिर इत्तफाक से, पूछेंगे अपना हाल तेरी बेबसी से हम ""
> 
> कृपया करके जल्दी से जल्दी उपलब्ध करवाएं मित्र
> धन्यवाद*

----------


## harry1

> *इस कसेट का नाम है (**ओ ही चन्न ओ ही राता**)*
> *ये मेरा बहुत ही मनपसंद गाना है इस कसेट के सारे गाने बहुत अच्छे है जो गाना आपको चाहिए वो है शवाब (Shabab)
> आप इसे यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*



धन्यवाद मित्र... मैं काफी समय से इस गाने को ढूढ़ रहा था.. लेकिन नाम नही पता था गाने का..
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद इस गाने को उपलब्ध करवाने के लिए ..

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मित्रो आज मैं आपको ऐसे सिंगर के बारे में बताने जा रहा हु जिन्हें
कलिओ का बादशा कहा जाता है इनका नाम है ( कुलदीप मानक )*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कुलदीप मानक जी अब हमारे बीच नहीं रहे 30 November 2011 को इन का निधन हो गिआ
ये 62 साल के थे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इन के शागिर्दों में सब से ऊपर नाम आता है जेजी बैंस का जी को आप सब बड़ी अच्छी तरह से जानते है* 

*
ये है जेजी बैंस*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कुलदीप मानक कलिओं का बादशा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कुलदीप मानक जी का गाया हुआ गाना जो मेरा मनपसंद गाना है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*अहे दुनिया धोके बाजा दी (कुलदीप मानक)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कुलदीप मानक जी का बेटा भी सिंगर है और इन्हों ने भी कई हिट एल्बम दी है
इन का नाम है युधवीर मानक* 
Attachment 273073

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कुलदीप मानक जी के सभी गाने आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Panjabi MC feat. Kuldeep Manak*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कुलदीप मानक साथ में उन का बेटा - पुत सरदारा दे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*युधवीर मानक---------------चादर*

----------


## Lovely.indian

> *कुलदीप मानक जी का गाया हुआ गाना जो मेरा मनपसंद गाना है*


मेरा भी .........

----------


## Lovely.indian

मान साहिब, बब्बू मान जी का नया गीत "कई सालां तो सुप्नियाँ दे विच औंदी ऐ, बिल्लियाँ अखां पर चेहरे ते पर्दा ऐ.: देने का कष्ट करें

----------


## hardeepmaan

*लवली  इंडियन जी ये रहे बब्बू मान जी फिल्म (हीरो हिटलर इन लव) के सारे गाने, जो गाना आपको चाहिए
वो गाना है तीसरे नंबर पर गाने का नाम है सुपने (Supney)*

*आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने* 

*2Dark............*

*3 Sisters........*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने* 

*A.S Kang............इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने* 

*Abhijeet............इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने* 

*Abrar Ul Haq............इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने*

*Achanak..........इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने*
*ADH.............इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## Pandit G

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है  मित्र...........

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

बहुत ही सराहनीय कार्य है सूत्र धारक क ++++++++++++

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद मित्र*




> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है  मित्र...........





> बहुत ही सराहनीय कार्य है सूत्र धारक क ++++++++++++

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने

Adnan Sami..........इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने

Ali Haider.............इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने
Aman Hayer........इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने

Amar Arshi.........इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब के सभी गाने वालो के नाम और उन के गाऐ हुए गाने

Amar Iqbal And Biba Jaswinder Jeetu..........इन सिंगर के गानों के लिए यहाँ बटन दबाए*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मित्र मान साहब का गाया एक गाना है 

जट दी जून बुरी रिडक रिडक मर जाना 

मुझे उसे डाउन लोड करने के लिए कोई लिंक उपलब्ध कर सको तो ??

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मित्र बब्बू मान जी का गाया ये गाना है ओही चन्न ओही रातां कसेट का
और ये आपको यहाँ से मिलेगा
जट दी जून बुरी*

----------


## Teach Guru

मान जी,
ये हनी सिंह के बारे में कुछ बताओगे...

----------


## hardeepmaan

> मान जी,
> ये हनी सिंह के बारे में कुछ बताओगे...


जी हा ज़रूर मगर पहले बब्बू मान जी का नया प्रोमो आया है आप सब के लिए :music:

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का नया गाना आया है ( रेल्ली )*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का नया गाना रेल्ली* 
*बाप्पू किल्ला (ज़मीन) गहने धरदे मैं रेल्ली क्र्वोनी ऐ*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का ये गाना आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 
DOWNLOAD
*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मान जी,
हनी सिंह के बारे में कुछ बताओ...*

----------


## hardeepmaan

> *मान जी,
> हनी सिंह के बारे में कुछ बताओ...*


*
जी हां ज़रूर थोड़ा इन्तजार करे*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *जी हां ज़रूर थोड़ा इन्तजार करे*


कितना इँतजार करेँ मित्र।

----------


## hardeepmaan

* हनी सिंह* 
*हनी सिंह पंजाब में होशिआरपुर जिला के है ये रेपर और म्यूजिक कोम्पोसर है 
Attachment 328378*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यहाँ मैं वो सारी एल्बम दे रहा हु जिन में हनी सिंह ने रैप और म्यूजिक दिया है 
**यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यो यो हनी सिंह*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*२०१२ में एक पंजाबी फिल्म मिर्ज़ा आ रही है जिस में गिप्पी गरेवाल और हनी सिंह ने भी काम किया है 

*

----------


## Teach Guru

> * हनी सिंह* 
> *हनी सिंह पंजाब में होशिआरपुर जिला के है ये रेपर और म्यूजिक कोम्पोसर है 
> Attachment 328378*





> *यो यो हनी सिंह*





> *२०१२ में एक पंजाबी फिल्म मिर्ज़ा आ रही है जिस में गिप्पी गरेवाल और हनी सिंह ने भी काम किया है 
> 
> *



*धन्यवाद भाई रेपो स्वीकार करे.....*

----------


## mzone420

> *यो यो हनी सिंह*


इस अलबम में ब्राउन रंग वाला गाना तो एक दम ही मस्त है..

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान न्यू सोंग रेल्ली*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यह विडियो देखें ये क्या ठीक हो रहा है या नहीं*

----------


## fullmoon

> *बब्बू मान जी का ये गाना आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 
> DOWNLOAD
> *


*मान जी,*
*ये गाना डाउनलोड नहीं हो पा रहा. .*
*इसके दूसरे  लिनक्स दीजिये....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का नया गाना रैली 
**mp3 में**जिस मित्र को चाहिए किर्पया अपना ई:मेल एड्रेस दे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद मित्र*




> *धन्यवाद भाई रेपो स्वीकार करे.....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी शादियो में अब ऐसा संगीत हुआ करेगा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यहाँ से* *नए पंजाबी गाने डाउनलोड करे* :group-dance:
:right:*..::+::०::डाउनलोड::०::+::..*:left:

----------


## devkasnia

कुछ गाने मेरी तरफ से central 14

----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## hardeepmaan

*devkasnia जी साथ देने के लिए* *बहुत-बहुत* * धन्वाद* 




>

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ली जिए दोस्तों आज आपके लिए the legend of जगजीत सिंह जी की कुछ गजले 

*
*
यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी का गाना रैली यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 

*
*नहीं-नहीं डाउनलोड तो यहाँ है जी*

----------


## sonusexy

wah bhai wah ..........

----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद मित्र*




> wah bhai wah ..........

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चलो कुछ नया हो जाए ये विडियो ज़रूर देखें ऐसे भी होता है*

----------


## raj10967

dophe sophe

----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## devkasnia



----------


## hardeepmaan

*Gurkirpal  Surapuri पंजाबी सिंगर जो मुझे बहुत पसंद है इनकी नई कैसेट के सभी गाने डाउनलोड करे* :

*
**ऐसा कोई ही होगा जिसे ये गाने पसंद न आए*
*Young Beats* *गाने यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## deshpremi

हरदीप भाई गुरदास मान जो की पंजाबी गीतों के शहंशाह है उनके बारे में भी सूत्र में प्रकाश डालो

----------


## sangita_sharma

१९९९ मै एक एल्बम आया था हरभजन मान का उसका नाम याद नहीं गाने के बोल भी  कम ही याद हे क्या उसे आप मित्र खोज सकते हे 
शायद पहला एल्बम था उनका

----------


## devkasnia

http://smashits.com/audio/player/fre...?SongIds=12525
http://smashits.com/audio/player/fre...?SongIds=12519

http://smashits.com/audio/player/fre...?SongIds=12521

http://smashits.com/audio/player/fre...?SongIds=12522

http://smashits.com/audio/player/fre...?SongIds=12526

http://smashits.com/audio/player/fre...?SongIds=12520

http://smashits.com/audio/player/fre...?SongIds=12524

ओये होए  १९९९ में आया था जो ये ह

----------


## sangita_sharma

धन्यवाद मुझे पंजाबी  संगीत पसंद हे इसे खोजने के लिए आपका ह्रदय से आभार मित्र *devkasnia*

----------


## sangita_sharma

हो सके तो मुझे सीधे इस एल्बम का लिंक दे दीजिये यंहा संभव नहो तो पि.एम् करदे

----------


## devkasnia

ये तो मेरा फ़र्ज़ था में सूत्र का सदस्य जो हु

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हरभजन मान जी की एल्बम ओए-होए आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*






> हो सके तो मुझे सीधे इस एल्बम का लिंक दे दीजिये यंहा संभव नहो तो पि.एम् करदे

----------


## devkasnia



----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जैसा इनका नाम है वैसे ही ये इंसान है बहुत ही निम्रता वाले*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जी का जनम चार जनवरी 1957  गिद्दर्बाहा जो की मुकतसर (पंजाब) मैं है को हुआ*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जी का पहला गाना "दिल दा मामला है" बहुत पापुलर हुआ और वो दिन और आज का दिन कोई गाना सुनाने वाला नहीं भूल सकता*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जी सभी एल्बम आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है 
" डाउनलोड "*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ये वो सारी फिल्मे और एल्बम है जो गुरदास मान जी ने अब तक की है 
यहाँ क्लिक करे*

----------


## sangita_sharma

बहुत बढ़िया हरदीप जी मेरे विचार में आप को सुखबीर ,हरभजन मान ,शेल , दलेर मेहँदी, बाली सागू आदि पंजाबी डिजेस और सिंगर्स के बारे में   इसी प्रकार से जानकारियां और उनके सभी सोंग्स के लिनक्स यंहा देने चाहिए

----------


## sangita_sharma

जोगियां दे कन्ना विच कांच दिया मुंदरा मुंदरा दे विचों तेरा मुं दिसदा वे में जेड़े पास वेक्खा मेनू तू दिसदा 


जोगियां दे कन्ना विच कांच दिया मुंदरा मुंदरा दे विचों तेरा मुं दिसदा वे में जेड़े पास वेक्खा मेनू तू दिसदा 
एक घुग्गियाँ डा जोड़ा असी कलोल करदा मेरा दतडी दा दिल रे हाँ हुक भरदा 
तेरी हीर हिज़र विच मोई वे में रो रो कमली होई 
जोगियां बलोंचा लुकु पुन्नू दिसदा वे में जेड़े पास वेखा मेनू तू दिसदा 




जोगियां दे कन्ना विच कांच दिया मुंदरा मुंदरा दे विचों तेरा मुं दिसदा वे में जेड़े पास वेक्खा मेनू तू दिसदा

----------


## sangita_sharma

सोनिये हिरिये तेरी याद अन्दिये सिने विच तड़पदा हे दिल जां जन्दिये 
सोनिये हिरिये तेरी याद अन्दिये सिने विच तड़पदा हे दिल जां जन्दिये 
तू ही जींद मेरिये दिल दा करार तू 
तू आजा तेनु रब दा वास्ता उदिकड़ा में तेरा रास्ता 


सोनिये हिरिये तेरी याद अन्दिये सिने विच तड़पदा हे दिल जां जन्दिये 


किन्ना तेनु चावां ऐ न समझी तू तेरे नाम किती जिंदगी
 जदों तू मिलेगी तें दस्सांगे तेरे नाल मेरी हर ख़ुशी   
तू ही जींद मेरिये दिल दा करार तू 
तू आजा तेनु रब दा वास्ता उदिकड़ा में तेरा रास्ता 


सुना सुना दिल दा आशियाना हे सुनी ज़मीं होर आसमान 
सोनिये हिरिये तेरी याद अन्दिये सिने विच तड़पदा हे दिल जां जन्दिये 


खोया खोया रेंदा मेरा पागल दिल आजा लौट के हुन आ भी जा 
तू ही जींद मेरिये दिल दा करार तू 
तू आजा तेनु रब दा वास्ता उदिकड़ा में तेरा रास्ता

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जी ज़रूर मैं समे निकाल कर इन के बारे मैं लिखुगा*




> बहुत बढ़िया हरदीप जी मेरे विचार में आप को सुखबीर ,हरभजन मान ,शेल , दलेर मेहँदी, बाली सागू आदि पंजाबी डिजेस और सिंगर्स के बारे में   इसी प्रकार से जानकारियां और उनके सभी सोंग्स के लिनक्स यंहा देने चाहिए

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ज़रूर देखे 
इश्क  दा  गिधा गुरदास मान*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जी का एक* *(गाना पिंड दीआ गलिआ)**
यह एक ऐसा गाना है जो हम सब पर बना हुआ है हम सब इस दौर पर से गुजरे है हमारे बीते हुए कल की यादे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जी का (छल्ला)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जी का (छल्ला)* *रीमिक्स*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरदास मान जी की फिल्म* *वारिश शाह** अगर कोई ये फिल्म देखने से रह गया है तो एक बार इसे ज़रूर देखे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*क्या आप मस्ती में झूमना चाहते है तो ये विडियो ज़रूर देखें*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*ऐसे भी गाने होते है भाई*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*कमाल के सिंगर है भारत में*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*भगवान किसी से कुछ भी करवा सकता है 
रब दे बन्दे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मुझे लगता है ये सूत्र अब किसी को पसंद नहीं आता*central

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Keep ot up dear.. :)

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र आपका सूत्र बहुत ही उम्दा हे कृपया इसे जारी रखिये

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## hardeepmaan

_आप का बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद_:cherries::cup:




> Keep ot up dear.. :)





> मित्र आपका सूत्र बहुत ही उम्दा हे कृपया इसे जारी रखिये

----------


## harry1

sry english main likh rha hoon..bcs mobile use kar rha hoon... MAAN sahab gippy grewal di nvi movie " mirza 2012" de songs chahide si.. plzzz puri album download kar sko te bhut bhut kripa hovegi... thnx brother

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गिप्पी ग्रेवाल की पंजाबी फिल्म मिर्ज़ा* *(MIRZA)* *के गाने आप सब के लिए*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गिप्पी ग्रेवाल की पंजाबी फिल्म मिर्ज़ा के गाने
यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 320kbps*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*परसिध पंजाबी सिंगर बलकार सिधु की कैसेट (पेंडू काके)      * *ये सारे गाने 320kbps रीड करते है* 
*यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बाई अमरजीत* *Chale   Mundiya* 
*320kbps यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*Satinder Sartaj Live Show  Lafzan De Haan da*
*320kbps यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*अगर आपको सूत्र  पसंद आए तो होंसला किर्पया रिप्ले देकर बडाऐ*

----------


## Vinod bhardwaj

is gane ka liae dhanvd 


> *ज़रूर देखे 
> इश्क  दा  गिधा गुरदास मान*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद 
**विनोद जी किर्पया हिंदी में लिखे:* *हिंदी में लिखने के लिए यहाँ जाए** :-**[COLOR=#800000]http://www.google.com/transliterate[/COLOR]*




> is gane ka liae dhanvd

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
मार्च 2012 महीने के नए पंजाबी गाने*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हमारे बहुत ही मसहुर पंजाबी सिंगर दिलजीत की नई एल्बम सिख आप के लिए हाज़िर है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*दिलजीत की सिख एल्बम को आप* *यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे* 

Attachment 425389

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## hardeepmaan

*बहुत होंसला हुआ कम से कम आप तो हमारा साथ देते है 
**यहाँ आने के लिए आप का बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद*




>

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका भी धन्यवाद हर्दिप्मान जी पंजाबी फोक और पोप दोनों ही मेरी पसंद हे आपका सूत्र और कार्य मुझे बहुत पसंद

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जी बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद
* :bloom: *मेरी और से आपके लिए आप के लिए* :cup::cherries::mango:








> आपका भी धन्यवाद हर्दिप्मान जी पंजाबी फोक और पोप दोनों ही मेरी पसंद हे आपका सूत्र और कार्य मुझे बहुत पसंद

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इस महीने के नए पंजाबी गाने 128 kbps आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर हरजीत हर्मन की नई केसेट झांजर
यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 128kbps*
Attachment 449318Attachment 449318Attachment 449323

----------


## hardeepmaan

*
हरजीत हर्मन जी का एक बहुत ही खुबसूरत गाना जो आप एक बार ज़रूर सुने*

----------


## fullmoon

> *परसिध पंजाबी सिंगर बलकार सिधु की कैसेट (पेंडू काके)      * *ये सारे गाने 320kbps रीड करते है* 
> *यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे* 
> Attachment 414560


*मान जी,**आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत सारे गाने बहुत अच्छे हैं.*
*आपसे एक बात  पूछनी है की "पेंडू"  का मतलब क्या होता है* 
*और एक डिमांड पूरी कर दीजिये....*
*अगर बब्बू मान जी की  फिल्म हीरो हिटलर अच्छे प्रिंट में उपलब्ध है तो उपलब्ध करिए.*
*और आपके इस लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए reputation ....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून भाई* *"पेंडू"**  का मतलब होता है* *!*
*हमारे पंजाब में गाओ (Village) को पिंड कहा जाता है अब जो लड़के पिंड से शहर  पड़ने के लिए आते है उन्हें शहर के लड़के-लडकिया पेंडू कहती है 
अब जैसे अगर कोई गाओ से आता है उसे गवार कहा जाता है
इसी तरह पिंड वाले को पेंडू कहा जाता है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हरजीत हर्मन जी का एक और बेहद खुबसूरत गाना* *"चादर" 

*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*"चादर"* *
रात को सोते समे जो कपडा हम अपने ऊपर ओढ़ते है उसे पंजाबी में* *"चादर"**कहा जाता है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*"चादर"*

----------


## fullmoon

> *मून भाई* *"पेंडू"**  का मतलब होता है* *!*
> *हमारे पंजाब में गाओ (Village) को पिंड कहा जाता है अब जो लड़के पिंड से शहर  पड़ने के लिए आते है उन्हें शहर के लड़के-लडकिया पेंडू कहती है 
> अब जैसे अगर कोई गाओ से आता है उसे गवार कहा जाता है
> इसी तरह पिंड वाले को पेंडू कहा जाता है*


*जानकारी के लिए थैंक्स मान  जी.*
*कई पंजाबी गानों में ये शब्द सुना था (पेंडू)* 
*पर इसका अर्थ  आज  ही पता चला.*
*
पहले मुझे  लग रहा था की ये कोई गाली होती है* 
*पर आज आपने मेरी   शंका  का समाधान कर दिया.*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप यहाँ आते है बहुत अच्छा लगता है किउं की आपने ही मेरी पीठ थप-था-पाई थी ये सूत्र बनाने के लिए 
आप का बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद*




> *जानकारी के लिए थैंक्स मान  जी.*
> *कई पंजाबी गानों में ये शब्द सुना था (पेंडू)* 
> *पर इसका अर्थ  आज  ही पता चला.*
> *
> पहले मुझे  लग रहा था की ये कोई गाली होती है* 
> *पर आज आपने मेरी   शंका  का समाधान कर दिया.*

----------


## fullmoon

> *आप यहाँ आते है बहुत अच्छा लगता है किउं की आपने ही मेरी पीठ थप-था-पाई थी ये सूत्र बनाने के लिए 
> आप का बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद*


*मान जी,मैं पंजाबी गानों का बहुत बड़ा फैन हूँ पर हमारे शहर में पंजाबी के नए अल्बुम्स की CD नहीं मिलती,*
*लेकिन  अब  आपके सूत्र से मुझे इन सारे नए गानों के बारे में जानकारी मिलती रहती है.*
*
और आप को बधाई देना चाहता हूँ की आज आपने अधिकतम 11 REPUTATION हरे बल्ब भी पा लिए अपने कुछ ही सूत्रों से....*
*
बहुत बहत बधाई.*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*जी धन्वाद....* :salut:




> *मान जी,मैं पंजाबी गानों का बहुत बड़ा फैन हूँ पर हमारे शहर में पंजाबी के नए अल्बुम्स की CD नहीं मिलती,*
> *लेकिन  अब  आपके सूत्र से मुझे इन सारे नए गानों के बारे में जानकारी मिलती रहती है.*
> *
> और आप को बधाई देना चाहता हूँ की आज आपने अधिकतम 11 REPUTATION हरे बल्ब भी पा लिए अपने कुछ ही सूत्रों से....*
> *
> बहुत बहत बधाई.*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*चलिए दोस्तों आज आपको एक ऐसे सिंगर के गाने सुनाते है जिन की* *आवाज़ हु ब हु  गुरदास मान जी** से मिलती है और इन के गाने इतने अच्छे है की आप सुने बिना  रह नहीं सकोगे*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*इनका नाम है* *गुरमान पवन** (Gurmaan Pawan)* *
इन की केसेट का नाम है* *"बचपन"**(Bachpan The Childhood)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरमान पवन (Gurmaan Pawan) जी की केसेट आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरमान पवन जी का विडियो सोंग 
**अकल*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गुरमान पवन जी का एक बहुत ही एक बहुत ही खुबसूरत गाना एक बार ज़रूर सुने 
**पत्ते*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर सुरजीत भूलर का गाना विन्नी* *(कलाई)

*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर दिलजीत का गाना लक्क 28* * (कमर-28  लड़की की)** कुड़ी दा 47 वेट* *(47kg वजन)*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*दोस्तों आप सब के लिए खुश-खबरी* *बब्बू मान जी** की नई**पंजाबी फिल्म (Desi Romeos) 15 जून को रिलीस हो रही है**मैं आपको इस फिल्म के प्रोमो दिखा रहा हु एक दम धांसू*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान** जी की नई पंजाबी फिल्म (**Desi Romoes**) के* *प्रोमो*:clap:
*नम्बर 1.* *कबूतरी*:udd:

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान** जी की नई* *पंजाबी फिल्म** (Desi Romoes) के* *प्रोमो**
**नम्बर 1.* *कबूतरी* *MP-3 आप* *यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## fullmoon

> *दोस्तों आप सब के लिए खुश-खबरी* *बब्बू मान जी** की नई**पंजाबी फिल्म (Desi Romeos) 15 जून को रिलीस हो रही है**मैं आपको इस फिल्म के प्रोमो दिखा रहा हु एक दम धांसू*


*इस फिल्म का तो इंतज़ार रहेगा....**
लगता है बब्बू मान जी पहली बार डबल रोल में आने वाले हैं....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*धन्वाद मित्र*




> बढीया सुत्र है )))))))))))))))

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर* *मंगी माहल**"परदेसी"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी सिंगर* *कुलविंदर बिल्ला**"पंजाब"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान** जी का* *कबूतरी**फुल सोंग*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*हरजीत हर्मन "गल दिल दी दस सजना"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी** की फिल्म* *"Desi Romeos"** के सभी गाने आप* *'यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे'*

----------


## sukhveer

hardeep ji menu ranjit rana singer da song .....rooh teri te but mahi da...  mp3 chahida hai .jaldi den di try karna ,thanks

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी** की फिल्म* *Desi Romeos**  का नया गाना* *चंडीगढ़**(कवाली)

*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाब** के तकरीबन सभी सिंगर अब* *जस्सी जसराज** के साथ हो गए है इस* *अश्लीलता** को ख़तम करने की कोशिश में*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*राज बराढ़*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*यो यो* *हनी सिंह** ने मीडिया के सामने* *माफ़ी** मांगी*

----------


## fullmoon

> *यो यो* *हनी सिंह** ने मीडिया के सामने* *माफ़ी** मांगी*


*मान जी उस गाने का लिंक दीजिये,जिस के कारण ये अभियान   हो रहा है.*

----------


## sukhveer

sorry for english.this is one of them http://youtu.be/ZTgvgmhC1gQ


> *मान जी उस गाने का लिंक दीजिये,जिस के कारण ये अभियान   हो रहा है.*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*मून भाई ये वो गाना है जिस में हनी सिंह ने रैप किया है जिस में लड़किओं को  गलत बोला गिया है* *(**चको-चको (उठा लो)** कुझ (कुछभी)* *फ्रेश नहीं मिलना)*

*Dope-Shope*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *यो यो* *हनी सिंह** ने मीडिया के सामने* *माफ़ी** मांगी*


*मित्र इस क्लिप में माफ़ी कम मांगी जा रही है और मजाक ज्यादा हो रहा है! इसे  माफ़ी नहीं कहा जा सकता! यहाँ पर मिडिया ने  सवाल पुछा था कि हनी सिंह आजकल  माफिया और हथियार शब्दों का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं इससे उनके फोल्लोवेर्स को  गलत सन्देश जायेगा तब हनी सिंह ने मज़ाक में काम पकड़ते हुए कहा कि--चलो  ठीक है, आज से इस तरह के गाने बंद! लेकिन उसके बाद भी उन्होंने लाइव शो  किये हैं और आने वाले उनके गीत उसी तरह तड़क भड़क समेटे हैं!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *मान जी उस गाने का लिंक दीजिये,जिस के कारण ये अभियान   हो रहा है.*


*
फुल्मुं जी दरअसल ये कहानी आजकल चल रहे गानों से नहीं बल्कि तब कि है जब  हनी सिंह मार्केट में आया ही नहीं था! उस समय हनी सिंह ने कुछ अश्लील  (अश्लील का मतलब शुध्ह अश्लील मून जी) रैप गाने बनाकर नैट पर डाले जिन्हें  आप अभी भी खोज सकते हैं और मुझे यकीन है आपने* *सुने* *भी होंगे! एक लिंक दे रहा हूँ यहाँ देखिएगा!
honey singh 
**
वैसे यूट्यूब पर हनी सिंह के नाम से खोजने पर वही रैप मिलेंगे जिनमें गंदे शब्दों का* *प्रयोग हुआ है!
अब ये जो श्रीमान जस्सी जसराज हैं इनका एक अल्बम आया था हनी सिंह के साथ जंजीर! उस समय इनका नाम हुआ** करता था करण! तो उसके नाम से सर्च** करने पर हनी सिंह के गाने भी रिलेटिड विडियोस में दिखा देता था यु ट्यूब! अब एक दिन करण और पंजाबी गीतकार जिनमें कुछ* *अछे** खासे इज्ज़तदार बड़े नाम हैं किसी के घर पर बैठे खा-पी रहे थे! वहां एक छोटी लड़की यु ट्यूब पर गाने सुन रही थी! रिलेटिड* *वीडियो**  में हनी सिंह के वो गाने भी यु ट्यूब दिखा रहा था जिनका जिक्र मैंने ऊपर  किया! अब नादान लड़की ने (दस से बारह साल उम्र ) उन पर क्लिक किया! पुरे घर  में लौड़ स्पीकर पर वो गन्दगी गूँज जूठी जिसे हम और आप खुले आम बजाकर सुनने  का सहस नहीं रखते! अब वहां बैठे सभी लोगों को शर्मिंदगी उठानी पड़ी! 
करण जी मुफ्त में शर्मिंदा हुए क्यूंकि उनका नाम हनी सिंह के साथ जुदा हुआ था! 
अब करण कि एक अल्बम तेज़ाब के लिए हनी सिंह ने बहानेबाजी करके गीत लटकाए हुए  थे! तो करण ने अपने मन का गुभार अंतत निकालने का निश्चय किया! हनी सिंह कि  बढती लोकप्रियता से पंजाब के नामी* *कलाकार* *जले भुने बैठे हैं (मेरा निजी मत ) तो बीच बीच में वो भी अपानेस्टेज शोव्स में हनी सिंह कि मसखरी करते रहते हैं!


करण ने अपना नाम बदल कर जस्सी जसराज कर लिया ताकि उनके आने वाले गानों को  सुनने और देखने वाले लोगों को रिलेटिड वीडियों में उनके और हनी सिंह के  गाने न सुनने पड़े ! अभी हनी सिंह कि एक बहुत चर्चित आलमन आई-INTERNATIONAL VILLAGER! तो उसके सामने जस्सी साब ने अल्बम निकालने कि तैय्यारी कि जिसका  नाम रखा है NATIONAL VILLAGER! अल्बम अभी नहीं आई है लेकिन उसका एक गीत  रिलीज़ हुआ है! यकीन मानिये भारतीय कला जगत में पहली बार खुलेआम इस तरह  किसी कि धज्जियाँ उडाई गयी है जैसे जस्सी ने हनी सिंह का जिक्र  किया इस नए  गीत में! 
आशा है आपको कुछ हद तक समझाने में कामयाब रहा हूँगा!

आभार मून जी! 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*और इंडस्ट्री में आने के बाद हनी सिंह ने अपने रैप में जो आपत्तिजनक शब्द इस्तेमाल किये उनके कुछ उदाहरण  दे रहा हूँ जो गीत मैंने सुने सुने हैं !

कोई फस्ट हैण्ड नहीं है!
सभी लड़कियां सेकंड हैण्ड है!
तो कुछ भी फ्रेश नहीं मिलना , इसलिए जो मिलती है जैसी मिलती है,बस काम निपटाओ!
मैं तेरी लेलूं तू मेरी लेले!(ओरिजिनल - तू मेरी लैला, मैं तेरी लैंला )
बन मित्र दी होर (वेश्या )


(अब जस्सी जसराज ने एक बहुत खूबसूरत लाइन कही अपने गीत में- के ज्यादातर  भोले लोग बिल्ली के सामने बैठे हुए उस कबूतर कि तरह यही सोच कर इन गीतों पर  नाच रहे हैं कि किसी दुसरे की बहिन को कहा होगा, मेरी को तो कहा नहीं!)
*

----------


## fullmoon

*भारत कुमार जी,*

*आपने तो पूरे मामले की पोल ही खोल दी.*
*इतने विस्तार से बात को बताने के लिए थैंक्स....*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी माँ  बोली की बुलंद आवाज़ का मालिक* *"सुरजीत सिंह बिन्द्रखिया"* *जो अब  इस दुनिया में नहीं है मगर उनकी आवाज़ सदिओं तक गुज्ती रहेगी उनके पुत्र * *"गीताज बिन्द्रखिया"** ने कसेट मार्किट में उतारी है* *"जिन्द माहि"* *गीताज** की आवाज़ से लगता है की* *गीताज** भी अपने पिता की तरह ही तरक्की करेगा*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*गीताज बिन्द्रखिया
**"जिन्द माहि"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*"जिन्द माहि"** आप पूरी अल्ब्म्ब* *यहाँ से डाउनलोड** कर सकते है*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

गुरदास मान या किसी बढ़िया gayak की आवाज में ये गाना दीजिये.

जोगिए दे कन्ना विच कांच दिया मुंद्र 
मुंद्र दे विच तेरे मू दिसदा

----------


## hardeepmaan

*रज्जी कौर जी** पंजाबी सिंगर* *जसबीर जस्सी जी** की खूबसूरत आवाज़ में* *आपके लिए** ये गाना* *"जोगिया दे कन्ना विच कच दियाँ मुद्रां"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*रज्जी कौर जी पंजाबी सिंगर फ़िरोज़ खान जी की आवाज़ में आपके लिए ये गाना* *"जोगिया दे कन्ना विच कच दियाँ मुद्रां"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*रज्जी कौर जी** पंजाबी सिंगर* *हरभजन मान जी* *की आवाज़ में आपके लिए ये गाना* *"जोगिया दे कन्ना विच कच दियाँ मुद्रां"*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बब्बू मान जी* *और* *दिलजीत** की पंजाबी मिल्मे मूवी ओन डिमांड में डाल रहा हु मेरे सभी मित्र वहां से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

attaulaH khan vol 27 only mp3

----------


## hardeepmaan

> attaulaH khan vol 27 only mp3


*Attaullah  Khan साहब* *की सभी एल्बम आप* *यहाँ से डाउनलोड** कर सकते है*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *Attaullah  Khan साहब* *की सभी एल्बम आप* *यहाँ से डाउनलोड** कर सकते है*


शुक्रिया मित्र ..................................................

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मास्टर सलीम के गाने MP3 में चाहिए

----------


## hardeepmaan

> मास्टर सलीम के गाने MP3 में चाहिए


*
मास्टर सलीम के सभी गाने आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *
> मास्टर सलीम के सभी गाने आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## hardeepmaan

*पंजाबी फिल्म* *"कैर्री ऑन जट्टा" Carry On Jatta (2012)** आप मूवी ऑन डिमांड में से डाउनलोड कर सकते है*

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## hardeepmaan

*जस्सी जसराज की नै पंजाबी फिल्म के गाने आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 
** किर्पया इन्हें  सभी मित्र एक बार ज़रूर सुने इनमे हम सभी की कहानी है*

----------


## Parbat

अगर आप मुझे ये गाना mp3  मे दे सके जिस से मे मोबाइल पर बजा सकूं तो बड़ी कृपा होगी.

भीगी पलकों पर नाम तुम्हारा है - कलाकार - बाबू मान.

----------


## hardeepmaan

> अगर आप मुझे ये गाना mp3  मे दे सके जिस से मे मोबाइल पर बजा सकूं तो बड़ी कृपा होगी.
> 
> भीगी पलकों पर नाम तुम्हारा है - कलाकार - बाबू मान.



*बब्बू मान जी की केस्ट* *मेरा ग़म** का ये गाना है 
**किनारा (तट)** इस MP3  गाने को आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है 
और ये है इस का खूबसूरत विडियो* 

<span style="color:#800080;">

----------


## Parbat

> *बब्बू मान जी की केस्ट* *मेरा ग़म** का ये गाना है 
> **किनारा (तट)** इस MP3  गाने को आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है 
> और ये है इस का खूबसूरत विडियो* 
> 
> <span style="color:#800080;">


भाई...........


यहाँ पर क्लिक किया तो यह आ रहा है...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *जस्सी जसराज की नै पंजाबी फिल्म के गाने आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 
> ** किर्पया इन्हें  सभी मित्र एक बार ज़रूर सुने इनमे हम सभी की कहानी है*


*हरदीप जी! शायद ये फिल्म न होकर एक संगीत एल्बम है! इसको सुनकर चोरास्सी के  दंगों की कडवी यादें ताज़ा हो जाती हैं! इसका एक गीत काफी भड़काऊ लिखा और  गाया गया है! बाकी दंन्गा पीड़ितों की आपबीती बताई गयी है! 

यदि किसी सज्जन को जानकारी हो तो कृपया बताएं कि इस गीत का भारत में कहीं असर या चर्चा  देखने को मिल रहा है या नहीं??*

----------


## hardeepmaan

> *हरदीप जी! शायद ये फिल्म न होकर एक संगीत एल्बम है! इसको सुनकर चोरास्सी के  दंगों की कडवी यादें ताज़ा हो जाती हैं! इसका एक गीत काफी भड़काऊ लिखा और  गाया गया है! बाकी दंन्गा पीड़ितों की आपबीती बताई गयी है! 
> 
> यदि किसी सज्जन को जानकारी हो तो कृपया बताएं कि इस गीत का भारत में कहीं असर या चर्चा  देखने को मिल रहा है या नहीं??*


*
जी आपने बिलकुल सही कहा ये संगीतक एल्बम ही है यहाँ मैंने ऐसा इसलिए लिखा  था किउंकि जस्सी जसराज की एक interview में कहा गिया था की मैं एक फिल्म  1984 में जो हुआ उस पर बना रहा हु 
और जहाँ तक इसके असर की बात है वोतो अभी तक कही भी नहीं दिखा है पंजाब में भी नहीं असल में लोगो का खून ठंडा हो गिया है*

----------


## hardeepmaan

> भाई...........
> 
> 
> यहाँ पर क्लिक किया तो यह आ रहा है...



*
मेरे पास तो सही है फिर भी आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे*

----------


## fullmoon

> *
> जी आपने बिलकुल सही कहा ये संगीतक एल्बम ही है यहाँ मैंने ऐसा इसलिए लिखा  था किउंकि जस्सी जसराज की एक interview में कहा गिया था की मैं एक फिल्म  1984 में जो हुआ उस पर बना रहा हु 
> और जहाँ तक इसके असर की बात है वोतो अभी तक कही भी नहीं दिखा है पंजाब में भी नहीं असल में लोगो का खून ठंडा हो गिया है*



*मान जी,**मैंने तेज़ाब वाला गाने का वीडियो आज डाउनलोड किया.*
*ये गाना तो सच में तेजाबी है,*
*कोई शक नहीं की ये गाना पक्का बैन होगा ही होगा.*
*इस गाने से परिचित  कराने के लिए थैंक्स.....*

----------


## raghu204u

> *जस्सी जसराज की नै पंजाबी फिल्म के गाने आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे 
> ** किर्पया इन्हें  सभी मित्र एक बार ज़रूर सुने इनमे हम सभी की कहानी है*


 *मैं पंजाबी तो जानता नहीं तो फिर इससे समझूंगा कैसे . वैसे शेयरिंग के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## hardeepmaan

> *मैं पंजाबी तो जानता नहीं तो फिर इससे समझूंगा कैसे . वैसे शेयरिंग के लिए धन्यवाद*


*
कोई बात नहीं मित्र हम इस का हिंदी में अनुवाद कर देगे*

----------

